# Need extra income?



## Kababayan310 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello guys,

My husband and I are a young couple living in Melbourne. We are looking for someone to help us out with general housekeeping since I just met an accident at work and can't move around much. 

Kung meron pong interesado please leave your number or email address where we can reach you - tipong once or twice a week thing lang po, to help out with groceries, cooking, a little of business work on the side just until I get better po.

Thank you so much and we're hoping we can close friends too.


----------

